# My diet slightly concerned



## vickster31 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi allHad my first post in IBS-C forum as that is what I suffer from....however I am slightly concerned after spending an hour counting calories etc that I am eating too little not that my BMI says that but still concerned......I can not tolerate the following as makes my IBS worst.... Wheat and gluten from barley, wheat and not oat grainsLactose and strong cheesesTomatoesCitrus fruitsGrapesWineCokeHigh sugar dietMore than one tea a dayMy total calorie intake is probably 1400 with squashes throughout the day, I drink water too and added fruit sugar or honey.....Calories up-to dinner is 632, protein 21.73g, sugar 26.3g and carbs 107.6g, fat 20.1g, fibre 13.91g and salt 1.32gI probably have 500 calories at most at dinner consisting of rice, meat and veg it may be less but not sure!I'm just concerned as it seems that the more I eat the worst my symptoms are and I can't see a way out of it!I'm 5ft 5 and currently weigh 9st I was 9st 10lbs in December 2010.....I work shifts as a dementia carer mainly days and some lates until 9pm and have not had a weekend off for ages....I rarely have two days off in a row. My work is quite demanding emotionally and physically and rarely have 10mins to sit down and eat so I snack during the day and try to have the bulk of my calories at breakfast and dinner as that is the only time I get to do this unless of course I'm working till 9pm and than I just snack all day.Does anyone else find it difficult to eat without their symptoms flaring up....Cheers for listeningVickster x


----------



## ClaireGuest17 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Hello Vickster,There are quite a few things I can't eat as well I know it's hard and worrying that you are not eating enough but making yourself eat lots to make up for the things you can't eat will not help and like you said it's made you worse. There are substitutes for some of the things you cannot eat, most of these things can be found at Holland and Barrett, although they taste different and I'm sorry to say some of the things are not nice so it might be best to just forget them, most of the stuff is ok. You will lose weight because you're not getting the calcium and fat from the milk and cheese but you shouldn't lose too much weight because of everything else you will be eating. I hope this helps you, try not to worry







*


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Eating makes the colon be more active so it can set off symptoms.As long as your weight is OK I wouldn't worry too much about your calorie intake, just do the best you can. If you lose too much weight you may need to do something to work on adding more calories, but metabolism can vary and if you have energy to do your work and keep your weight in normal range I wouldn't stress about it.Peppermint can sometimes calm down after eating symptoms if you take it before the meal (or regularly so some is in place when you eat).If you have prescription antispasmodics you can do the same sort of thing. 20-30 minutes before a meal.If you tend to bloat with meals, for some people, a digestive enzyme with pancreatin in it taken at the start of a meal sometimes helps with that. It is a signal as well as an enzyme, so you want the animal pancreatin, not one that is just plant enzymes.


----------



## LAwoman75 (Aug 14, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about calories unless you are extremely thin (don't know how to translate the weight), just eat 3 healthy meals each day. What I did want to mention is that I've always found that rice binds me up pretty bad and you said you eat lots of rice. I avoid rice as it always makes constipation worse.


----------



## vickster31 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone kind of given up hope to be honest......things have got a little better....I'm finding not eating too much or no vegetables or fruit works best. Rice is fine in small amounts and small amounts of rye bread seem to be ok. Mind you I have just had two weeks off work so I might go back to square one again next week butwe will see.....Cheers Vickster xx


----------

